# question about Fromm



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have been feeding Pipper Fromm Four Star food and I feel really good about giving him this. He has had the grain free and just the regular and likes both. I have wondered if the grain free is better for him but when you read the analysis, the Grain Free varieties all have from 28% - 30% protein, whereas the regular Four Star varieties all have from 23 % - 25 % protein. I'm a little worried if the grain free protein level might be too high for small dogs. If he doesn't have allergies or anything, do you think I should stick to the regular because of lower protein levels or is 30% not considered too high and is the grain free better for him overall. I want what is the healthiest possible choice.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright so the last bag my boys went through was pork and applesauce (24%), we just bought a bag today of game bird recipe and the protien is 29%. I switch formulas between the gran free and grain inclusive, each time I buy a bag. I believe the beef fritatta is the highest at 30% and we use that in our rotation too.

My take on it, from what I understand 30% is not that high. The concern I have seen seems to come from formuals that are 32% and higher-there are some that are even above 40.. (not fromm). There is also no real proof out there that higher protien is bad-and there is much debate. Many say that the bottom line is the protien source-but whatever, I prefer to keep the protien no higher than 32ish % for my kiddos.

Grain free vs grain inclusive... Do you have allergies you need to watch out for? If so, then I assume you might know if it is grain based or not. So if grain is a cause for concern-then don't use the grain inclusive. Grain free came about for those looking for foods without grains (since their dogs had allergies) and as part of the big trend in dog food to try to simulate a more 'natural' (this makes me laugh) diet that leans more towards meat.

If any of us want a more 'natural' diet, seriously, kibble is not the way to go. That's the part that makes me giggle abit-but whatever, I like both their grain free and inclusive.

So, the grain free is not necissarily any more or less healthy than the grain inclusive for your dog, unless Pipper has some kind of allergy to ingredients in the food. Me? I like the selection options for the rotation-by using both the grain free and the grain inclusive, I have more flavors to choose from for them-and they seem to enjoy the change. Also by switching back and forth they are not consistantly on the higher protien food-so if that is a concern of yours you can still feed the grain free, without feeding it every single bag.

Personally I don't think the 30% is bad, and I also don't think grain inclusive foods are any less nutritional. I feel like, if we really want to push the ticket for feeding our dogs a more natural diet, then we should be focusing on doing just that-looking into raw or home cooking. Grain free kibble is no more 'natural' than grain inclusive.

But that's just my take on it


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is more the fat content than the protein IMO. If a dog tolerates the food fine, then I'd keep feeding it. If the dog has any health issues or is overweight, you may want to consider changing foods. I think it is best to feed what works for the individual dog.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I would also like to know the answer to this. Replying to track thread.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Alright so the last bag my boys went through was pork and applesauce (24%), we just bought a bag today of game bird recipe and the protien is 29%. I switch formulas between the gran free and grain inclusive, each time I buy a bag. I believe the beef fritatta is the highest at 30% and we use that in our rotation too.
> 
> My take on it, from what I understand 30% is not that high. The concern I have seen seems to come from formuals that are 32% and higher-there are some that are even above 40.. (not fromm). There is also no real proof out there that higher protien is bad-and there is much debate. Many say that the bottom line is the protien source-but whatever, I prefer to keep the protien no higher than 32ish % for my kiddos.
> 
> ...


Pipper doesn't have any allergies. I was just using the grain free because its rated higher on dog food advisor than the grain inclusive.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper doesn't have any allergies. I was just using the grain free because its rated higher on dog food advisor than the grain inclusive.


I totally understand  I really don't think, there is that much difference in quality between the two foods that it warrents a different rating. I know the ratings you mean though, and I have seen them as well. I believe the ratings on that website are more geared towards more meat, less grains so it's more of a measure of how much meat is in the food, not that it is necissarily better than the grain inclusive.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I totally understand  I really don't think, there is that much difference in quality between the two foods that it warrents a different rating. I know the ratings you mean though, and I have seen them as well. I believe the ratings on that website are more geared towards more meat, less grains so it's more of a measure of how much meat is in the food, not that it is necissarily better than the grain inclusive.


Thanks, this is really good to know. This way if I do the same as you and switch between ALL varieties, then he will have a big variety of food. One more question......when switching between grain inclusive and grain free, do I need to do it gradually if its all Fromm


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't have any problems swiching back and forth so I don't have to do any transitioning, but it's not a bad idea to kind of start mixing them a bit when you're near the end of one bag-especially if you are trying a new formula for the first time.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I don't have any problems swiching back and forth so I don't have to do any transitioning, but it's not a bad idea to kind of start mixing them a bit when you're near the end of one bag-especially if you are trying a new formula for the first time.


Ya I had been mixing it a bit already, just wondered if it was necessary. So far we have only had the chicken a la veg and the salmon tulanini but might try the pork applesauce next. It sounds really good.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Alright so the last bag my boys went through was pork and applesauce (24%), we just bought a bag today of game bird recipe and the protien is 29%. I switch formulas between the gran free and grain inclusive, each time I buy a bag. I believe the beef fritatta is the highest at 30% and we use that in our rotation too.
> 
> My take on it, from what I understand 30% is not that high. The concern I have seen seems to come from formuals that are 32% and higher-there are some that are even above 40.. (not fromm). There is also no real proof out there that higher protien is bad-and there is much debate. Many say that the bottom line is the protien source-but whatever, I prefer to keep the protien no higher than 32ish % for my kiddos.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I agree with Shelly  Nutrition is cumulative and if you want to go from grain-free to grain-inclusive Fromm to vary the protein level, I think it is reasonable. I have not tried the grain-inclusive varieties since Obi has been doing well on the grain-free varieties. I grappled and researched your very question too so I was relieved to read this thread. I took Obi in recently for his annual vet check-up and his bloodwork (CBC, Chemistry panel, Liver function tests) came back perfect. His weight is stable and the vet said he could actually gain a little so I have decided to stick with the grain-free (higher fat content) since Obi is not a ravenous eater. If you are nervous about Pipper, you can always get labs checked and ask your vet his/her opinion too.



jmm said:


> It is more the fat content than the protein IMO. If a dog tolerates the food fine, then I'd keep feeding it. If the dog has any health issues or is overweight, you may want to consider changing foods. I think it is best to feed what works for the individual dog.


:goodpost:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been feeding Chrissy and Snuggles Blue Buffalo Grain Free and have seen a difference as far as Chrissy's tear staining is concerned. Just checked the bag and it has a min. of 24% Protein. I know that there are foods out there grain free) with a higher protein level though and will stick with BB. Chrissy tends to put on more weight. Have had to switch her to BB Maintenance formula but I did notice that the tear staining started up again.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

According to the Fromm web site you can transition them from one food to another without mixing old with new since the base ingredients are the same with all their foods. But it's whatever you prefer.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I posted a question about protein a couple weeks ago. I'm inserting the link (hope it works). I received tons of useful information. I have since started feeding my pups Fromm and they don't have any problems with it and they love it. They are eating the Duck and the Chicken and like both of them.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/120692-how-much-protein-too-much.html


----------

